# Minnesota storm 2/28-3/2



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, here is the place to post your pics of the 2/28-3/2 Minnesota storm. We've had about 2.5 inches since about 4:30 p.m. These pics were taken at 8:15 p.m. The wind is really picking up too! Happy plowing everyone!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is just another pic from 8:15 p.m. Wednesday.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Im right on the ND MINN border, so thats close enough isnt it? This pic was taken about 10min ago. Id say we have about 2 inches so far sence it started at about 7. There saying by friday night we could have 12-15, so where down by 2 and 13 to go.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i am in chaska mn i just finished up all the clean up from the last storm well i guess round 2 is here.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

the pickups r now just kinda a blur in the white from the window where the pic was taken eirlier. I know I should try to get a few hours of sleep, but how can you sleep when its snowing like this???


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i know what you mean man i cant sleep either i am going out in a couple hours to start plowing


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey 4x4 Farmer
Are you gonna do any videos of this storm.And Where did you buy the snowbuckets for the Cats and john deere..

Thanks
Mike DiBiase


----------



## Minimatt3535 (Nov 3, 2006)

I just got in from snowblowing my drive's this morning. Im right in chanhassen by the cities so its a rain/snow mess here. About 2 1/2 inchs of slush this morning and rain now. All you guys south west and northeast of the cities good luck in your blizzards! Aperently your going to get up to 2 feet?!?!?!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are some storm update pics. I was out this morning clearing driveways, and we have about 4" on the ground, but we're gonna get hammered with up to 10" this afternoon-night, or maybe even more!


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks Like The Heavy Wet Stuff That We Dont Like To See.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

It isn't too heavy, but it isn't powder either. The blower only plugged up at the end of the driveway where there was a puddle before the storm came.


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

The storm just came onshore from Lake Superior here in Duluth. I'd go take a picture, but I don't want to take my camera out in that stuff! Fortunately the state DOT and the city have their plows out in full force and are doing their best to keep up. Hat's off to those guys!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah, I'll have some video and pics from the storm in a day or two when its over. Right now its just sleeep and work, no play.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, MNdot closed a bunch of state highways tonight and pulled a lot of the plows off the roads. Gov. Pawlenty may call off school statewide tomorrow. I'll be out tomorrow morning cleaning the driveway, but for now just kicking back and eating some hot pizza!


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

All of I-29 in South Dakota is closed. I-90 east from SIoux Falls, all 12 miles, is closed too. 

Blizzard warning for the eastern part of the state. Just a blowing snow advisory here where I'm at.


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

Duluth has the city plows back out now......with chains. Park Point is still closed. They're working on getting some big old school v-plows in (I'd love to see an Oshkosh or FWD) to bust up the drifts, but I don't think anyone that lives out there will be going anywhere. I currently cannot see my car. I can see a large snow drift where I parked it, however. The snow has tapered off and the winds are dying down so maybe people will be able to clear out as the day rolls on. I know the college is shut down and so is work today though so I have nothing to do but sit back and drink beer. Shoveling can wait.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are the updated pics. Here is one with me clearing out the driveway. We have about 11" on the ground, but it's hard to tell with the wind blowing it around.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is the curb on the side street of my house!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is the pic of the pile in front of the house, I am running out of room to put the snow!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is the last one for now, enjoy the pictures! Happy plowing everyone!


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Just got back in from clearing again. These pics are from home. Will be heading back out in 1 1/2 hrs to start again. I will get some action shots from today and post later.


----------



## Minimatt3535 (Nov 3, 2006)

just got in and have to head out again soon! Im a few miles from lake minnetonka and we got a lucky band here that dropped ALOT woke up this morning too atleast 8 new inchs in addition to the 12 yesterday! It just wont stop, snow banks are getting over the mailboxs


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Got back from cleaning everything out. All we have to do tomorrow is go around and double check everything and just a little cleanup here and there. (That will be an easy day compared to the last 2

I only took a couple of pics of some residentials. I will post the townhouse pics tomorrow after we get done with the final cleanup.

Oh forgot one last thing - We did not break anything except a coupler fitting for the plow. 10.00 easy fix.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, well the storm is pretty much settled now except for a few flurries. Total where I'm at- 11"-15" Fun storm!


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

The Duluth News Tribune has a lot of great pictures. Rather than burning up bandwidth on this site, I'll just let everyone click the link. Park Point in Duluth got absolutely hammered. When a chained up 20 ton 6wd grader with a v-plow gets stopped in its tracks, you know you got hit pretty good.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol,
we got hammered all right.

Here is a pic of HWY 53 in soup town aka Superior WI. It was taken right in front of the Richard I. Bong museum.

A few stuck motorist.

You had to pick your route carefully or you would end up like this..


I have a few more I'll post around the site.:waving:


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

griffithtlc;380453 said:


> Got back from cleaning everything out. All we have to do tomorrow is go around and double check everything and just a little cleanup here and there. (That will be an easy day compared to the last 2
> 
> I only took a couple of pics of some residentials. I will post the townhouse pics tomorrow after we get done with the final cleanup.
> 
> Oh forgot one last thing - We did not break anything except a coupler fitting for the plow. 10.00 easy fix.


Nice looking Jeep!

My son has an 88 YJ.
How do you like using the Jeep for plowing?


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

oh man that was an intense storm at my company we had 3 tranny breakdowns and 4 hiniker c plows break. i hate to say it but i wish spring would come now that was enough snow for the rest of march.


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

This was just an unbelievable storm! I have never seen drifts like this ever! Was a good storm thats for sure!


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

It's amazing how we went from below average snowfall for the year to above snowfall averages for the year in the course of one week. I just hope it wasn't too little too late for some of the businesses like the resorts that cater to the winter sports like skiing, snowmobiling, etc.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Unit28
The jeep works great. We have not had any problems with it. I know some people do not like the idea of using a 7.5 ft blade on jeeps, but this one has workd very well. We mainly use it on residential drives and for backdragging. We usually don't do any stacking with it. The manuverability is just awsome though!! We use the other two trucks for alot of the grunt work.

We get to go out again today and so some roof raking to clear some of the snow overhanging off of some townhouse roofs. A little more more money from this storm 

How is everybody else doing on this storm?


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I would venture a guess at our totals here in Fargo but I was too damn busy pushing it all to get a good look at it! The night it started was my 30th Birthday....yes a dark day indeed... So my G/F threw me a big bash in the presidential suite at the local Ramada.... Needless to say I couldnt drink and enjoy myself much as I continuously stared out the huge picture windows at the endless heavy snowfall. I got up at 4 that morning and started.... Finished at anbout 9pm that night. Up at 4 again on the 2nd, done at 7pm. Up at 6 on the 3rd and done by 9am  Was happy then! Quite the storm. Broke my riding snowblower.... But it was all good.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

griffithtlc;380901 said:


> Unit28
> 
> How is everybody else doing on this storm?


I'm in Anoka County MN,
We've been busy as all get out.
Still getting calls today[Monday] for unplowd driveways
on new customers.

It Stoped Snowing....FRIDAY AFTERNOON!


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Is that the only snow MN has had this winter? Hard for me to believe but that's what I heard on the news the other day.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

here's a few from the storm we had last week. Didn't get much for action shots but a couple piles just from my own driveway are fairly big. Didn't have ANY piles 2 weeks ago.

Buck


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

safdasgsagsagsdadsagdsaga


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

dsafdsafdsafdsafdsafdsaf


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

loyboy;382776 said:


> Is that the only snow MN has had this winter? Hard for me to believe but that's what I heard on the news the other day.


from where I'm sitting, yes.

There's beeen a couple of small ones, but that past week was a
good'n.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/?n=2007snowfallevents


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

man blow some of that snow over to michigan we are seeing grass right now we got nothing in snow this year


----------

